# Help



## hailey (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi! I am a Canadian married to an Aussie with 2 kids. We are currently living in Australia, but would like to move back to Canada for Christmas next year. Now I have been doing lots of research on the spouse visa and me sponsering him to come over. The main question and concern I have at the moment is....back in 1987 he was charged and fined by the courts in Brisbane for possession of dangerous drugs. He was also charged and fined in NSW in which he did not pay the fine and spent 2 weeks in jail, he was also told he would be there because of the QLD unpaid fines. But later found out that they had not removed those fines as being paid. He recently (Nov. 2007) received a notice from State Penalties telling him to pay his fine from back in 1987 which he did pay. Now my question is will this impact Canada's decision to allow him in and what can he do to satisfy Canadian authorities that his conviction is spent? Thanks in advance. 

Angie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hailey said:


> Hi! I am a Canadian married to an Aussie with 2 kids. We are currently living in Australia, but would like to move back to Canada for Christmas next year. Now I have been doing lots of research on the spouse visa and me sponsering him to come over. The main question and concern I have at the moment is....back in 1987 he was charged and fined by the courts in Brisbane for possession of dangerous drugs. He was also charged and fined in NSW in which he did not pay the fine and spent 2 weeks in jail, he was also told he would be there because of the QLD unpaid fines. But later found out that they had not removed those fines as being paid. He recently (Nov. 2007) received a notice from State Penalties telling him to pay his fine from back in 1987 which he did pay. Now my question is will this impact Canada's decision to allow him in and what can he do to satisfy Canadian authorities that his conviction is spent? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Angie


Generally speaking Canada considers a criminal offender rehabilitated if he hasn't been convicted in the five years prior to application.


----------

